# New Foundation Pair



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is a pic of what is to be my foundation pair. I picked them up yesterday.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

nice looking pair Don.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

very beautiful birds good luck


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Super nice looking.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Great looking birds .where did you get them


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

g-pigeon said:


> Great looking birds .where did you get them


I purchased them from David Clausing on iPigeon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice birds! Are those Clausings by chance? Just going by what I can see of the band 


Edit: Darn, you beat me to it!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

beautiful birds.......thanx for sharing


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

bbcdon said:


> I purchased them from David Clausing on iPigeon.


Nice looking birds. Ace in the Hole and myself are working on a Clausing x SFL cross that has done us well in the races. I think the Houbens from Clausing are very strong. Hope they do well for you.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Great looking pair of birds. Hope they raise some champions for you !!!


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice looking birds....


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I like them also.......Alamo


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Not a lot of people in this neck of the woods that can afford one of those not to mention a pair. Best of "luck" with your new stock.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

rpalmer said:


> Congratulations! Not a lot of people in this neck of the woods that can afford one of those not to mention a pair. Best of "luck" with your new stock.


They are an early birthday & Xmas gift!


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

bbcdon said:


> They are an early birthday & Xmas gift!


Man, I cant stop looking at them. They have awesome bodies and i bet they can fly like the wind. Keep us posted as to what they produce....


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was following your purchase on IPigeon, Don. Congratulations on a really nice buy. The youngsters that I got from you are still doing great. Hope they make you proud too.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

raftree3 said:


> I was following your purchase on IPigeon, Don. Congratulations on a really nice buy. The youngsters that I got from you are still doing great. Hope they make you proud too.


Thank you.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> They are an early birthday & Xmas gift!


Oh, come on! Your place is like birthdays and Christmas all the time! You get nice birds!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

RodSD said:


> Oh, come on! Your place is like birthdays and Christmas all the time! You get nice birds!


Well, I have to admit you are rite! And thank you for the nice birds statement. At my age, I have no time to procrastinate!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I put them in their own section, and they have already accepted each other. Of course, the roses, wine, and soft music did not hurt!


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

The hen looks nice in this picture. Good luck with them. Are these deep birds or "apple" body?


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Great looking birds Don. I hope they do well for you!


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice birds Don. love those Clausing birds...


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Here is a pic of what is to be my foundation pair. I picked them up yesterday.


 That pair looks mighty spicey to me , sure wouldnt mind having a pair of those throwing out babies at my loft or at least flying around teasing the hawks in my vacinity lol


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Clausing has the best race record in the SCMDPR from 2007-2011 , and that is one of the toughest races in the world . I think your new pair should give you some great birds.
Look forward to seeing what they produce for 2012 for you. Should fit right in with the CA Porterville conditions.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> Clausing has the best race record in the SCMDPR from 2007-2011 , and that is one of the toughest races in the world . I think your new pair should give you some great birds.
> Look forward to seeing what they produce for 2012 for you. Should fit right in with the CA Porterville conditions.


They won't be racing here. I enter only one loft races.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice looking birds, good luck with them. Clausing Houbens have done well for me, I am sure you will find the same.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

nice birds, good luck with them and have fun


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

If you don't race your own birds how do you know what you are sending to the one loft races ? Besides the fact that they are Clausing's

Also, we have a small bond club race here in Spooner you can inter for only $15. You might win a few hundred $ for 1st . It's a 300 mile race. I could be your handler .


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> If you don't race your own birds how do you know what you are sending to the one loft races ? Besides the fact that they are Clausing's
> 
> Also, we have a small bond club race here in Spooner you can inter for only $15. You might win a few hundred $ for 1st . It's a 300 mile race. I could be your handler .


I send the youngter's of the breeder's that I have. They will determine the pairing's for next year. The Clausing pair are going to raise youngster's for breeding, and also for the late hatch classic race.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Did you see the direct son of David Jr. on IPigeon this week? It is not listed by Dave C, he must have sold David Jr.
Dave


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

bbcdon said:


> I send the youngter's of the breeder's that I have. They will determine the pairing's for next year. The Clausing pair are going to raise youngster's for breeding, and also for the late hatch classic race.


Eddie Spetz' race Don? Good peoples if so.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Super pigeons!


----------



## whites (May 10, 2011)

smashing pair mate


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Did you see the direct son of David Jr. on IPigeon this week? It is not listed by Dave C, he must have sold David Jr.
> Dave


I believe Salvador Henandez owns him. David Clausing told me he is one of his customer's.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

West said:


> Eddie Spetz' race Don? Good peoples if so.


Yes, that is the race.


----------

